
Microsoft: Yahoo! has 3 weeks to decide - raghus
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2008/apr08/04-05LetterPR.mspx
======
slapshot
From this perspective, there's no way to decide whether it's a bluff or not.
Microsoft is no stranger to hardball tactics, but I seriously doubt that it
would turn down a good deal 4 weeks from now just because it sent this letter.

Corporate mergers -- especially when the sides aren't best friends -- are
never pretty. My only question is why does Yahoo!'s board think that a giant
premium is bad for stockholders? The board's only concern should be getting
the best deal possible for the owners (i.e., stockholders).

~~~
rp
As stated in the release, if the YHOO board does not accept within 3 weeks,
MSFT is going hostile and will try to take over the YHOO board. A corporation
does not make such public statements if it does not intend to follow through.
YHOO is in trouble.

~~~
jeroen
And they threaten to lower their offer, which probably didn't go unnoticed by
Yahoo! shareholders:

"If we are forced to take an offer directly to your shareholders, that action
will have an undesirable impact on the value of your company from our
perspective which will be reflected in the terms of our proposal."

------
patrickg-zill
I am a little paranoid, but am I the only one who thinks that part of the
Microsoft bid is that they can shut down Zimbra, which competes with Exchange?

~~~
RyanGWU82
Personally, I think Zimbra's an awfully small fish to be a major concern in a
$45 billion deal.

